# Supreme Court Rules Feds Can Arrest State-Recognized Medical Cannabis Patients



## triprey (Sep 8, 2007)

Old news from 2005, sorry I deleted it, thought it was new stuff!


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 15, 2007)

Bunch Of Horse Manure , That Is.......


----------

